# ***UPDATE***How to have a "Natural" miscarriage? warning, TMI



## donnamr3211 (Aug 12, 2006)

I just found out yesterday that my pregnancy is a blighted ovum. I do not want a D&C but I also don't want to wait weeks for my body to start to MC. Anyone have any suggestions to help my body start the miscarry process? Last time I had a bighted ovum I started to spot and then it took two weeks for it to finally happen and I'm not even spotting yet with this one. Thanks


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

No ideas, just







. Hope it happens soon if it is going to.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I had the D/C this time but wanted to offer some







I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

I have never had to wait for a miscarriage to start so I have no real advice. Big







's to you. I am so sorry.


----------



## jprivora (Feb 16, 2007)

I wish I had advice to give but it took my body several months to finally miscarry my blighted ovum. I kept thinking each month that now was the time since I was spotting and bleeding for most of the time. It was only when my hCG levels reached 0 that I passed the placenta and after confirming yesterday via ultrasound that there is nothing left in me.
I have read about natural herbs but they sort of scared me a bit so I just took vitex (hoping it would get my hormones regulated) and started to drink parsley tea (supposed to help bring on AF if you are late, just thought that this would help finish the bleeding, didn't seem to help).
I hope your blighted ovum resolves quicker than mine.








Good luck!


----------



## donnamr3211 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind words. I have decided to get a D&C. I have to get a sono on Monday to confirm the original sono I just had this last Monday and if there is still nothing to see then I will have the D&C on Tuesday. The doc did give me something for the morning, noon and night sickness but it doesn't seem to be helping. Thank you again ladies for responding to this post, it means more then words can say.


----------



## donnamr3211 (Aug 12, 2006)

I got my BFP on 2/21 but was afraid to get to excited because of my past losses. Then I had my first sono at what was supposed to be 5 wks 6 days and there was nothing in the sac. I thought it was another blighted ovum so I prepared myself for loss. I have severe morning, noon and night sickness and decided that I could not wait for a natural MC. I had a D&C scheduled for today and one last sono yesterday to confirm BO. Well low and behold, we saw a heart beat yesterday. The sono report puts me two days behind were my O date puts me and the sac is measuring bigger then the baby's dates but the sono guy and the doc don't seem to concerned about it. Sono report puts me at 6wks 5days today. HB was 138-143 per minute. The doc said if I make it two more weeks I will have another sono on the 31st and if that one goes fine then I will be labeled "normal pregnancy". It has been a very stressful week thinking that I was pregnant to not viable back to yes there is a baby. I hope this gives someone else some hope.


----------



## jaclyn7 (Jun 9, 2005)

YAY, ACC (all crossables crossed) for you and your baby.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

congrats mama


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Glad to hear things are working out!


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

What great news! I hope you have an uneventful 9 mos!


----------



## MamabearTo4 (May 31, 2006)

Thank god you had that second ultrasound!!!!! Congratulations, dear!







:


----------



## Kayda's Mom (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't know you but I am VERY excited for you!
Please keep us updated.
Congratulations and hope you get to be "normal" throughout the rest of your pregnancy


----------

